# canine caviar



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

We were running out of Acana Pacifica so I went to our local dog bakery. I was looking for something that would somehow possibly help the dreaded tear stains and coincidentally a lady at the counter starting raving about canine caviar and how her maltese has been tear free for about 2 years. She even showed me a picture of her cute little 3 year old 4 lb maltese :wub:

I can't wait to start giving them this food. I hope it works! Does anyone else feed this?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I fed it to Perri when he was a puppy. My parent's dog has been on it for years, both the lamb and chicken. When I fed kibble I found that foods with beet pulp caused Perri to stain, and I know when my mom feeds him too much of Andre's food as a snack when he's over there because he will get staining and he normally doesn't. It's a good line though, and different things will cause different dogs to stain so yours might not.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see your post until now, but I had Bailey on Canine Caviar for almost 6 months so I can tell you a bit about our experience with it. When I first adopted Bailey, he was on Purina Pro at the rescue and he had a hard time with the transition to holistic food. I tried Innova puppy food at first which didnt suit him at all...then I did Canine Caviar chicken and pearl millet and he was fine on it and loved it! He has had both the chicken and lamb, and he switched to the adult formula from the puppy. He did well on it except for one thing...he started getting tear stains...which I attribute to the beet pulp. I have heard a lot of people that had the same experience with this food. It's a good quality food though and different pets will react differently to foods...so you never know. Let us know if you decide to give it a try and how it goes!


----------

